# Life of Smoker Temp Gauge?



## nutt (Jul 21, 2019)

So first off thanks for all the input and the schooling of this guy on all things to do with smoking over the years!!

So I added 2 gauges to my CG duo when new about 5 years ago. These were the better gauges from the site I purchased from I believe. Will add pics in a minute.....ok figured it out :-)

















Last time I smoked(few weeks ago), the gauge near the FB was off by 25* the entire smoke and today they are both wack! Just all over the place....I did put a new gasket on the CC this spring and installed it differently(it sits diff, same style seal just better placement) so the whole thing is acting diff but the gauges are not helping me understand it with unsteady readings, thankfully I have my TP Smoke......

So is the life of these limited? I figured the life span would have been several years but???

Up til this spring my temps have been rock solid and only off side to side by a margin.

Teach me o wise ones of SMF!!! And thank you in advance for all the input and guidance!!


----------



## JJS (Jul 21, 2019)

I don’t even pay attention to he temp gauges on any of my smokers. I use digital probes because they are way more accurate and less temperamental.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 21, 2019)

Scrub the stem of the therms with a brillo pad and see if that helps.


----------



## nutt (Jul 21, 2019)

After the last smoke I cleaned up the entire stem of each thermo, now I did not REMOVE THE GAUGE’S from the lid when I did this but I don’t see how that would matter.

Anyways I emailed the place I purchased from a few weeks ago asking about typical life span but have not heard anything back. I’m torn because buying 2 more gauges is going to run $50 or there about....do I want to invest that into this setup again?...........I really thought these would last longer than 5 years given they were not the cheapest temp gauges out there!


----------



## Trailboss60 (Jul 21, 2019)

From pocket thermometers for cooking, to cigar humidor temp/ humidity gauges, to the Oklahoma Joe gauge on my NB Silver Smoker.... all the analog gauges are waay off.
I know that at one time it was different when they were Made in the USA, but frankly, Digital gauges seem to be the only option for me in all the above applications.

I would just keep them nice looking ones in place as ornamental items, and depend on the digital gauges.


----------



## JJS (Jul 21, 2019)

You can get the inkbird IBT-6xs for $48.99 on amazon and have 6 probes to do the smoker temp and the meat temp with


----------



## mike243 (Jul 21, 2019)

Bought the inkbird therm set last week for 50% off due to being a member on this  site and it works great, 6 probes and it will graph all 6 temps ,its blue tooth with 150' range. it works on your phone and if you want to keep a graph you will need to screen shoot it before you end cooking which aint no problem


----------



## mike243 (Jul 21, 2019)

Some of the analog therms can be adjusted, you might want to ck before you buy something else


----------



## mike243 (Jul 21, 2019)

Went and looked at their site, take it off and see if you hold the dial and take a wrench to the nut on back and adjust it. if it will lay it beside the digital let stabilize then adjust it


----------



## nutt (Jul 21, 2019)

Trailboss60, yes many gauges that come on units already installed are cheap but these gauges are or were pricey aftermarket temp gauges I added to my smoker like many do here. So these should be or at least I THOUGHT or had the misnomer that they would last.

JJS, I have the ThermoPro Smoke already so I am able to get a general CC reading. Here’s the problem with me..........if something is broke on a particular thing that I am fond of, be it my old Volvo or my grill/smoker, I MUST REPAIR IT IMMEDIATELY and then with better parts than it had before. It’s an illness really.
So these 2 gauges are going to stare at me, blind me every time I smoke. And I am crazy anal so I want to dial in why my CC is diff now that the seal is in a diff orientation. I’m just weird guys, I tend to perseverate on things I enjoy until they are to my satisfaction. I drive my wife nuts LoL

And you guys have stuff so much nicer LoL.......One day!! One day I will graduate to the big leagues :-)


----------



## nutt (Jul 21, 2019)

Mike243 your beautiful!!! Will do it right now!!


----------



## nutt (Jul 21, 2019)

Now I understand the nut on the gauge back....to adjust.....ok sweetness!!! 

Thank you thank you thank you !!


----------



## nutt (Jul 21, 2019)

Delivered the chickens to my neighbors








and adjusted the temp gauges!

Will lite the FB up again tonight to see if the temp holds consistent at higher numbers too.

Once again thank you to everyone for their input and help!!!! I have so so much to learn and I’m loving every second of it.


----------



## nutt (Jul 21, 2019)

ALL IS WELL!! I got to play with things and dialed both temp  gauges in.

I’m now relaxing on the couch watching Steven Raichlen as I type this.

Here’s a pic of my chickens upside down for a few minutes at the end of the smoke :-). Finally getting the hang of getting good color on the birds that I’m happy with. I basically only move them once right at the end.

The top darker color bird is a different type of chicken hence the color. Always cooks different.


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 21, 2019)

Better drop off a chicken @ Mike's... Ha ha!!
Glad you got it dialed in.


----------



## nutt (Jul 21, 2019)

Ya for sure!


----------



## Trailboss60 (Jul 21, 2019)

> Trailboss60, yes many gauges that come on units already installed are cheap but these gauges are or were pricey aftermarket temp gauges I added to my smoker like many do here. So these should be or at least I THOUGHT or had the misnomer that they would last.



Thanks for your initial post, and the follow up...I might have been hasty in my remarks, _but not on cigar humidor and pocket thermometers. ;)_
Your post motivated me to take a closer look at my Oklahoma Joe's thermometer...I got my bleary eyed butt off the couch this morning after recovering from tending a stalled temp pork butt....3:45 Am it finished!
Anyway, I took my Grill thermometer out and put the wire wheel on my drill and cleaned up the probe, after attempting to scrub it to no avail. It had been on the smoker for 20 years, and the cake on it must have insulated it from doing it's job. I boiled water on the stove and it set right at 212 degrees! A good thing too, as mine is not adjustable. That wire wheel dressed the threads pretty nicely on the probe, and a smaller wire cone, (like you use to clean car battery cables with) did the inside of the nut...this will be done at least seasonally from here on out.


----------



## nutt (Jul 22, 2019)

Ya know TrailBoss60 I imagine humidors would not skimp on parts like let’s say a mass produced smoker does....but now days this is the norm on any products!?!?!?

And I agree my lid thermo gauges will be cleaned every season now if for nothing else to do the threads!! Man it was caked on, but you 20 years...can’t imagine what yours looked like LoL

Thanks again gentlemen!!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jul 24, 2019)

Hi friend.  
Inkbird IBT-6XS BBQ Thermometer never let you down! 150FT bluetooth range. Rechargeable Battery and magnet. we lower down price to *$49.99* from $65.


----------



## bregent (Jul 29, 2019)

nutt said:


> JJS, I have the ThermoPro Smoke already



I think you meant ThermoWorks, not ThermoPro.


----------

